# Enclosed Utility Trailer ?



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

I have a 6x12 Arising brand trailer and am having trouble with the screws working their way out while traveling  The dealer I bought it from went out of business so...... 

Has anyone had this happen or does anyone own one of these trailers ? What's the best way to keep this from happening? Also some of the screws are rusting and a couple have broken off. This is the first enclosed trailer I have owned and seems to be a LEMON. I'm stuck with it forever so I would like to fix it so I can use it for my duck hunting trips ( 6-8 hr. drive usually) .

The trailer is only 3 years old and just started this last year.


----------



## Rich Martin (Jun 10, 2011)

Which screws are coming loose? the ones that are broken off you can use a left handed drill bit and see if you can get them out. you can use loctite on the threads when you install new and remove the loose ones and apply loctite to them and reinstall. if it's a screw that will not be removed again use red loctite, if you will need to remove at some point use blue loctite. hope this helps.


----------



## mlp (Feb 20, 2009)

Rich Martin said:


> Which screws are coming loose? the ones that are broken off you can use a left handed drill bit and see if you can get them out. you can use loctite on the threads when you install new and remove the loose ones and apply loctite to them and reinstall. if it's a screw that will not be removed again use red loctite, if you will need to remove at some point use blue loctite. hope this helps.


It's the screws that holds the aluminum sheets on the sides and the trim. I'm gonna replace the rusty screws with stainless ones.


----------



## Osage Spider (Aug 1, 2011)

Locktite them with red they will hold forever. The broken off ones you need to drill and use an easy out, would be the best way to get them out.


----------

